# Up and running



## muddy250 (May 21, 2014)

Got my new to me Gaggia Classic this afternoon courtesy of FS forum and Mark and very nice it is too!

Bought some Illy preground( I know, I know) to start with as I have no grinder yet and I couldn't just let it sit there unused.

First shot was very acceptable and steamed some nice silky milk with the silvia wand Mark fitted and made a nice latte.

Subsequent shots terrible so it was pure fluke, but after a pause for dinner I got a thin one (too light tamping) followed by another good one with a bit more pressure.

Motta tamper due tomorrow so that'll help over the plastic one I think and we'll see how I go from there!

Lots to learn but at least with the pre-ground I'm concentrating on less variables at the moment.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Good to see you're up and running, you are right, add a half decent grinder to your set up and you will be able to introduce the classic to some wonderful beans .


----------



## muddy250 (May 21, 2014)

Cheers. Will be doing!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, start using freshly roasted beans and you will see a massive improvement taste-wise but you will need a decent grinder to get the best out of the beans. Good idea to source a well looked after used one - if space allows, think about an ex-commercial grinder. You will get more for your money that way.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe take a look at a hand grinder to start with.

You'll get 100% better coffee than ready ground on the Classic


----------



## muddy250 (May 21, 2014)

Cheers, decided to try a Graef CM800 for size. Should have it next week.


----------

